# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Four dead in shooting at Washington Naval Yard

## Gerrard Winstanley

> At least four people have been killed in a mass shooting at the Washington Navy Yard, a naval installation in the US capital, a Navy official has said.
> 
> Police entered an office building in search of a gunman, after shots were fired at 08:20 local time (13:20 GMT), the US Navy said.
> 
> Local news agencies have said a police officer was among the injured. It remains unclear how many were hurt.
> 
> Personnel at the yard were ordered to "shelter in place", the Navy said.
> 
> Capt Ed Buclatin, director of public affairs at the Navy Installations Command at the Navy Yard, said on Twitter that four people were killed and eight injured.
> ...

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Not surprised.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> Not surprised.


Shouldn't draw conclusions. The gunman's still at large, allegedly. Could be a workplace psycho, as opposed to a terrorist.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Shouldn't draw conclusions. The gunman's still at large, allegedly. Could be a workplace psycho, as opposed to a terrorist.


Oh, it doesn't matter who it was or why. It's how this will be used.

----------


## patrickt

> Not surprised.


Really? You, what, had a dream about the Washington Naval Yard? Perhaps aliens contacted you and said, "Watch the Washington Naval Yard."? Or, perhaps you've just recently been feeling some sort of bizarre attraction to the Washington Naval Yard?

Of course, a report of violence is about as surprising as a report of a flood, isn't it? Or, perhaps a report from a team of scientists that the apparent sunrise this morning was in the east.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Really? You, what, had a dream about the Washington Naval Yard? Perhaps aliens contacted you and said, "Watch the Washington Naval Yard."? Or, perhaps you've just recently been feeling some sort of bizarre attraction to the Washington Naval Yard?
> 
> Of course, a report of violence is about as surprising as a report of a flood, isn't it? Or, perhaps a report from a team of scientists that the apparent sunrise this morning was in the east.


It's not surprising because mass shootings are a thing these days, and they are always followed by some ploy of Congress' or Obama's to infringe on our freedoms.

----------

gamewell45 (09-16-2013),The XL (09-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

At the end of the day, regardless of how or why it happened, it will be used by Obama and Congress to push gun control.

----------

Gerrard Winstanley (09-16-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-16-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

At least one of them:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/...549_story.html



> At least two shooters, including one in fatigues, killed at least four people and wounded eight others in a rampage at the Washington Navy Yard on Monday, police said, spreading fear and chaos across the region as authorities tried to contain the incident.
> Initial reports were marked by confusion, but by late morning, police said at least one of the shooters was down. It was unclear whether that means the suspect was in custody, wounded or dead. They said that another suspect was pinned down in a building on the installation in Southeast Washington near Nationals Park.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

Two shooters?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Now it's officially a conspiracy.

----------


## Archer

> I don't know that I need a website because all of our stuff will be standard marketing but Brainy Dog feels we need a website because of the "training" part of the mission which so far makes up only 20% of the revenue.


Ask yourself this question: If I am successful and business starts rolling in, will I be able to handle the load?

If no and you do not want to go through all the shit associated with expansion and regulation then you do not need a site.

If you want to be able to distribute information on the cheap then a PW protected FTP site is all that is needed.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-17-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Ask yourself this question: If I am successful and business starts rolling in, will I be able to handle the load?
> 
> If no and you do not want to go through all the shit associated with expansion and regulation then you do not need a site.
> 
> If you want to be able to distribute information on the cheap then a PW protected FTP site is all that is needed.


I'll think on that and I'll put it to @Ethereal.  He's our business consultant.

----------


## Calypso Jones

He shouldn't have been acquitted.  He fired his gun into the home of a neighbor woman who he thought was playing music too loud.   that's ironic. 

anyway...from what I heard they never followed thru...why is that?  black?  navy?  anger?  racial concerns?

----------


## Calypso Jones

he was hearing voices and being treated for mental health issues.   Why wasn't he discharged from the navy and have his guns removed with the diagnosis.

Shocker.
WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. law enforcement officials are telling The Associated Press that the Navy contractor identified as the gunman in the mass shootings at the Washington Navy Yard had been suffering a host of serious mental issues, including paranoia and a sleep disorder. He also had been hearing voices in his head, the officials said.
Aaron Alexis, 34, had been treated since August by the Veterans Administration for his mental problems, the officials said. They spoke on condition of anonymity because the criminal investigation in the case was continuing. The Navy had not declared him mentally unfit, which would have rescinded a security clearance that Alexis had from his earlier time in the Navy Reserves.
Family members told investigators that Alexis was being treated for his mental issues.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> He shouldn't have been acquitted.  He fired his gun into the home of a neighbor woman who he thought was playing music too loud.   that's ironic. 
> 
> anyway...from what I heard they never followed thru...why is that?  black?  navy?  anger?  racial concerns?


Or the fact that he was working for the government this whole time.  Yes, tin foil hat on.  Whatever.  All of the mass shootings have been weird.

----------

President Peanut (09-17-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> he was hearing voices and being treated for mental health issues.   Why wasn't he discharged from the navy and have his guns removed with the diagnosis.
> 
> Shocker.WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. law enforcement officials are telling The Associated Press that the Navy contractor identified as the gunman in the mass shootings at the Washington Navy Yard had been suffering a host of serious mental issues, including paranoia and a sleep disorder. He also had been hearing voices in his head, the officials said.
> Aaron Alexis, 34, had been treated since August by the Veterans Administration for his mental problems, the officials said. They spoke on condition of anonymity because the criminal investigation in the case was continuing. The Navy had not declared him mentally unfit, which would have rescinded a security clearance that Alexis had from his earlier time in the Navy Reserves.
> Family members told investigators that Alexis was being treated for his mental issues.



Yes, why?  Why was James Holmes working on a Navy DARPA project?  Why was Lanza's father working for GE on a special project?  Does the Navy just make people batshit crazy?

----------


## usfan

I suspect mental illness is a prerequisite for working for the govt...

Who could fire him?  Some other crazy govt employee?  
 :Laughing7:

----------


## usfan

> I believe the first was reported as 2004, followed by 2010 and I believe both cases had charges dropped or he was acquitted, thus "restoring" his "right" to firearms. The mental health issues continued, however, coupled with anger (mental right) that resulted in his bad conduct discharge. And that is HARD to get in the Reserves. Hell, a bad conduct is hard to get through on Active duty.


Then the 'social problem' is our judicial system, not the 2nd amendment.  If crazy people are allowed to run free, buy guns or other weapons, then an outburst by them is unavoidable.  We are reaping what we sow in the justice system.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Then the 'social problem' is our judicial system, not the 2nd amendment.  If crazy people are allowed to run free, buy guns or other weapons, then an outburst by them is unavoidable.  We are reaping what we sow in the justice system.


Crazy isn't a crime, tho.  It's just crazy.

----------


## usfan

> Crazy isn't a crime, tho.  It's just crazy.


But if someone commits a crime, & they are let go because they are crazy, something is wrong with the system.  The nanny staters are obsessed with micromanaging everything we do.. sodas, hobbies, religious beliefs.. yet they promote letting crazy people run free.

It is a slippery slope, though.. & i suspect the statists will use it for their advantage.

'OK, we've either got to restrict gun rights, or pass stricter laws for crazy people'.

'You'll only get my guns when you pry them from my cold, dead fingers!'

'Ok, then we'll pass laws appointing a board of approved analysts to decide if you're crazy or not.'

'Well, ok.. just don't try to take my guns!'

First criteria for the newly formed board:

1. Crazy people will be locked up in re-education & healing institutions.
2. Gun owners are crazy.

----------


## Archer

> he was hearing voices and being treated for mental health issues.   Why wasn't he discharged from the navy and have his guns removed with the diagnosis.
> 
> Shocker.WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. law enforcement officials are telling The Associated Press that the Navy contractor identified as the gunman in the mass shootings at the Washington Navy Yard had been suffering a host of serious mental issues, including paranoia and a sleep disorder. He also had been hearing voices in his head, the officials said.
> Aaron Alexis, 34, had been treated since August by the Veterans Administration for his mental problems, the officials said. They spoke on condition of anonymity because the criminal investigation in the case was continuing. The Navy had not declared him mentally unfit, which would have rescinded a security clearance that Alexis had from his earlier time in the Navy Reserves.
> Family members told investigators that Alexis was being treated for his mental issues.


We must guard our sacred right to self defense and this means, because of the speculative nature of Psychology practitioners and their subjective views, we can not simply say that treatment for a mental disorder is cause. If we do this than 100 out of 100 people lose the right to keep and bear arms.

I am pretty sure any headshrinker that any person spoke to could find a defect that they deemed dangerous. But for some reason when a person has a real problem, and warning bells go off... Well they get a gun and kill people.

We can thank the ACLU for this shit.

----------


## Archer

> Then the 'social problem' is our judicial system, not the 2nd amendment.  If crazy people are allowed to run free, buy guns or other weapons, then an outburst by them is unavoidable.  We are reaping what we sow in the justice system.


Hey I am running free with guns! I have never killed a person with one of them and have never been convicted of any violent crime (charges do not count).

----------


## Paperback Writer

I'll help you chaps out.  The shooter was on an SSRI, or "selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor".  There have been countless medical warnings in regards to these medications causing psychotic behaviour.  Of your last 30 shooters all of them have been on these meds.  Despite the fact that countless evidence concludes that they make violent people more violent, they continued to be doled out like candy so that these companies can stay in business.  So, no, I don't believe that guns are the problem.  I believe corporations are.  If you can make misery off of pain and suffering where the lawsuit to payout ration is less than the profits they will continue to poison people all so that they can make more money.  Guns don't shoot themselves.  People shoot each other and they are usually nutters.  So there, Yanks!  Sip on that.  The bloody liberal wants you to keep your guns.

----------

Archer (09-17-2013),President Peanut (09-17-2013),usfan (09-17-2013)

----------


## Archer

> I'll help you chaps out.  The shooter was on an SSRI, or "selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor".  There have been countless medical warnings in regards to these medications causing psychotic behaviour.  Of your last 30 shooters all of them have been on these meds.  Despite the fact that countless evidence concludes that they make violent people more violent, they continued to be doled out like candy so that these companies can stay in business.  So, no, I don't believe that guns are the problem.  I believe corporations are.  If you can make misery off of pain and suffering where the lawsuit to payout ration is less than the profits they will continue to poison people all so that they can make more money.  Guns don't shoot themselves.  People shoot each other and they are usually nutters.  So there, Yanks!  Sip on that.  The bloody liberal wants you to keep your guns.


And this is why I believe in a naturalistic approach. At most a person should take a mood stabilizer and be watched closely for side effects.

These are people out there with nothing wrong (they have total control) who are told they have issues, assigned a drug that needs other drugs to treat the side effects that cause a need for more drugs...

In the end you end up worse off.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> And this is why I believe in a naturalistic approach. At most a person should take a mood stabilizer and be watched closely for side effects.  These are people out there with nothing wrong (they have total control) who are told they have issues, assigned a drug that needs other drugs to treat the side effects that cause a need for more drugs...  In the end you end up worse off.


  Quite, nothing that yoga, a balanced diet, and some serenity can't cure.  Instead they take people who came out of violent zones and stuff them up with drugs.  For why?

----------


## Archer

> Quite, nothing that yoga, a balanced diet, and some serenity can't cure.  Instead they take people who came out of violent zones and stuff them up with drugs.  For why?


Because it makes them money!

Okay we know most of the mass killers and murders in the US population are mentally ill.

We know that murdering somebody does not mean you are mentally ill. 

We know that most of (if not all) these recent mass killers were diagnosed with mental illness that is generally considered severe and they were given drugs.

So does this mean that all mentally ill people are being treated? No; and they do not go on killing sprees.

It does mean that people who do go see a headshrinker and get meds do go on murder sprees and those that do not seek help almost never do.

Why don't these guys snap before being treated and go on shooting sprees?

Make you wonder.

----------


## Archer

http://www.caintv.com/feinstein-pounces-on-navy-yard

----------


## Calypso Jones

CNN reported that the shooter had purchased an AR-15.   He did not purchase it...so they changed their info to he USED a LEGALLY purchased AR-15.   WHICH leads you to continue to think that he was the purchaser.  The Shooter did NOT purchase an AR either legally or illegally...what he did was STEAL SOMEONE"S LEGALLY purchased AR.

and he didn't even use an AR...He used a shot gun....apparently he took Uncle Joe's advice partly.  

I hate these lyin' sneakin' SOBs.

----------

Archer (09-17-2013)

----------


## Archer

> CNN reported that the shooter had purchased an AR-15.   He did not purchase it...so they changed their info to he USED a LEGALLY purchased AR-15.   WHICH leads you to continue to think that he was the purchaser.  The Shooter did NOT purchase an AR either legally or illegally...what he did was STEAL SOMEONE"S LEGALLY purchased AR.
> 
> and he didn't even use an AR...He used a shot gun....apparently he took Uncle Joe's advice partly.  
> 
> I hate these lyin' sneakin' SOBs.


Last I read he had rented an AR and it was returned.

----------


## usfan

> CNN reported that the shooter had purchased an AR-15.   He did not purchase it...so they changed their info to he USED a LEGALLY purchased AR-15.   WHICH leads you to continue to think that he was the purchaser.  The Shooter did NOT purchase an AR either legally or illegally...what he did was STEAL SOMEONE"S LEGALLY purchased AR.
> and he didn't even use an AR...He used a shot gun....apparently he took Uncle Joe's advice partly.  
> I hate these lyin' sneakin' SOBs.

----------

Archer (09-17-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/ru...n=widgetphase1

Russian official mocks the shooting at the naval yard WHILE IT WAS OCCURRING remarking on American Exceptionalism.

Not only does this man have no class or empathy.....his hypocrisy is stunning.   But this is what you get when you have a president that is a laughing stock of the WORLD....he has no prestige, he has no respect.  And consequently, neither do americans.

personally I will not be buying any Russian vodka or caviar, Russian nesting dolls or babushkas.   I invite the rest of you to join me.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Because it makes them money!
> 
> Okay we know most of the mass killers and murders in the US population are mentally ill.
> 
> We know that murdering somebody does not mean you are mentally ill. 
> 
> We know that most of (if not all) these recent mass killers were diagnosed with mental illness that is generally considered severe and they were given drugs.
> 
> So does this mean that all mentally ill people are being treated? No; and they do not go on killing sprees.
> ...


Your logic jumped the shark when you _assumed_ that only those who seek help for mental illness go on murder sprees.  

A more accurate idea is that those who seek help are not receiving adequate help for a number of reasons.  One is that there are no cures for things like Schizophrenia and Bipolarism, only treatments as in the common Cold.  Another is that most of these treatments cost a lot of money and, for obvious reasons, most people who are mentally ill don't function at a level conducive to high paying jobs.  A third, but not final, reason is that it isn't illegal to be insane or mentally ill.

Add to this the simple odds coupled with near instant communication via the Internet.  If the odds of a mass murder occurring in a year were 150,000,000 to 1, then aren't we a bit late in the year for our 1.3'rd one? 

Lifetime odds of dying of cancer?  1 in 7.  An auto accident?  1 in 108.  Falling?  1 in 158.  Legal execution? 1 in 79,815.  Lightning?  1 in 126,158.

See Rina's thread on odds for more enlightenment.

For now, check this out:
http://www.nsc.org/news_resources/in...y_Facts_43.pdf

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/ru...n=widgetphase1
> 
> Russian official mocks the shooting at the naval yard WHILE IT WAS OCCURRING remarking on American Exceptionalism.
> 
> Not only does this man have no class or empathy.....his hypocrisy is stunning.   But this is what you get when you have a president that is a laughing stock of the WORLD....he has no prestige, he has no respect.  And consequently, neither do americans.
> 
> personally I will not be buying any Russian vodka or caviar, Russian nesting dolls or babushkas.   I invite the rest of you to join me.


First, I don't buy any of those things, so that's an easy join.  Second, fuck the Russians.  They're ass-deep in their own problems so taking pot-shots at the world's #1 nation is easy.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/ru...n=widgetphase1
> 
> Russian official mocks the shooting at the naval yard WHILE IT WAS OCCURRING remarking on American Exceptionalism.
> 
> Not only does this man have no class or empathy.....his hypocrisy is stunning.   But this is what you get when you have a president that is a laughing stock of the WORLD....he has no prestige, he has no respect.  And consequently, neither do americans.
> 
> personally I will not be buying any Russian vodka or caviar, Russian nesting dolls or babushkas.   I invite the rest of you to join me.


I like Russian vodka and don't buy the other stuff.

----------


## Archer

> Your logic jumped the shark when you _assumed_ that only those who seek help for mental illness go on murder sprees.  
> 
> A more accurate idea is that those who seek help are not receiving adequate help for a number of reasons.  One is that there are no cures for things like Schizophrenia and Bipolarism, only treatments as in the common Cold.  Another is that most of these treatments cost a lot of money and, for obvious reasons, most people who are mentally ill don't function at a level conducive to high paying jobs.  A third, but not final, reason is that it isn't illegal to be insane or mentally ill.
> 
> Add to this the simple odds coupled with near instant communication via the Internet.  If the odds of a mass murder occurring in a year were 150,000,000 to 1, then aren't we a bit late in the year for our 1.3'rd one? 
> 
> Lifetime odds of dying of cancer?  1 in 7.  An auto accident?  1 in 108.  Falling?  1 in 158.  Legal execution? 1 in 79,815.  Lightning?  1 in 126,158.
> 
> See Rina's thread on odds for more enlightenment.
> ...


Did you notice I said recent? When in recent times (Obama era) has a non head case gone on a Killing spree where like this one in DC?

There is a link between meds and mass murder.

http://www.naturalnews.com/039752_ma...pressants.html




> Multiple credible scientific studies going back more then a decade, as well as internal documents from certain pharmaceutical companies that suppressed the information show that SSRI drugs ( Selective Serotonin Re-Uptake Inhibitors ) have well known, but unreported side effects, including but not limited to suicide and other violent behavior. One need only Google relevant key words or phrases to see for themselves. www.ssristories.com is one popular site that has documented over 4500 " Mainstream Media " reported cases from around the World of aberrant or violent behavior by those taking these powerful drugs.
> 
> 
> Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/039752_ma...#ixzz2fBXQcdaB

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Your logic jumped the shark when you _assumed_ that only those who seek help for mental illness go on murder sprees.    A more accurate idea is that those who seek help are not receiving adequate help for a number of reasons.  One is that there are no cures for things like Schizophrenia and Bipolarism, only treatments as in the common Cold.  Another is that most of these treatments cost a lot of money and, for obvious reasons, most people who are mentally ill don't function at a level conducive to high paying jobs.


  In case you're interested.   "Suicidality, violence and mania caused by selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs): A review and analysis published in the International Journal of Risk and Safety in Medicine, 16: 31-49, 2003/2004   Pol Pot and Stalin prolly weren't on anti-depression meds, so I wouldn't go so far as to say only but your own FDA put out "public advisory warning" on these meds due to adverse events and serious adverse events collected in their system.

----------

Archer (09-17-2013)

----------


## President Peanut

> http://www.newsmax.com/newswidget/ru...n=widgetphase1
> 
> Russian official mocks the shooting at the naval yard WHILE IT WAS OCCURRING remarking on American Exceptionalism.
> 
> Not only does this man have no class or empathy.....his hypocrisy is stunning.   But this is what you get when you have a president that is a laughing stock of the WORLD....he has no prestige, he has no respect.  And consequently, neither do americans.
> 
> personally I will not be buying any Russian vodka or caviar, Russian nesting dolls or babushkas.   I invite the rest of you to join me.


Bull shit. Americans possess respect and even some prestige. Don't ever lump Americans into the same boat as the politicians. Yes, Americans are dumb collectively, but we have some examples of exceptional Americans, the largest example being the 1% of military members that felt a need to give more than to themselves and to their country, something that 99% of Americans will never fucking understand nor appreciate fully.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> In case you're interested.   "Suicidality, violence and mania caused by selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs): A review and analysis published in the International Journal of Risk and Safety in Medicine, 16: 31-49, 2003/2004   Pol Pot and Stalin prolly weren't on anti-depression meds, so I wouldn't go so far as to say only but your own FDA put out "public advisory warning" on these meds due to adverse events and serious adverse events collected in their system.


Which goes to show we're better at Boner Pill research than mental illness research.

http://www.breggin.com/31-49.pdf



> *10. Conclusions
> *There are many reports and studies conﬁrming that SSRI antidepressants can cause violence, suicide, mania and other forms of psychotic and bizarre behavior. Overall, the SSRIs produce violence, suicide and extremes of abnormal behavior by a variety of mechanisms. Teicher et al. [72] suggest nine possible mechanisms: (1) energizing the depressed and suicidal patient, (2) paradoxically worsening the
> individuals depression, (3) causing akathisia, (4) causing panic and anxiety, (5) causing manic or mixed manic-depressive states, (6) causing insomnia or disturbances in the sleep architecture, (7) causing obsessive suicidal preoccupations, (8) causing borderline states with hostility, and (9) causing alterations in EEG activity. Teicher et al. document each of these phenomena in their review of the literature and, as this paper indicates, the scientiﬁc evidence has grown considerably stronger in the intervening decade.
> 
> With the exception of the alteration in EEG activity, my clinical and forensic work has conﬁrmed that
> each of above SSRI- and NSRI-induced phenomena can cause violent and suicidal behavior. However,
> my clinical and forensic experiences and reviews of the literature indicate that four syndromes encompass
> most of the phenomena and describe most of the individual cases: 
> 
> ...

----------


## Archer

> Which goes to show we're better at Boner Pill research than mental illness research.


Classic!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Did you notice I said recent? When in recent times (Obama era) has a non head case gone on a Killing spree where like this one in DC?
> 
> There is a link between meds and mass murder.
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/039752_ma...pressants.html


Except for Iraq, I never bought the bullshit argument that "It's all Bush's fault".  Same goes for Obama or any other President.  Presidents aren't Kings and they certainly don't have control of the budget.  

Try learning about how our government works before passing blame on anyone or anything.

----------


## Archer

> Except for Iraq, I never bought the bullshit argument that "It's all Bush's fault".  Same goes for Obama or any other President.  Presidents aren't Kings and they certainly don't have control of the budget.  
> 
> Try learning about how our government works before passing blame on anyone or anything.


Where the fuck did I say a damn thing about fault. I am looking at time frame only. Fuck who is president.

Try to get fucking clarification if a post is not clear before trying to fucking imply people are stupid.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Where the fuck did I say a damn thing about fault. I am looking at time frame only. Fuck who is president.


Based on the quoted comment and your previous statements, I thought it was obvious you were trying to draw a correlation. 

If you were not, I apologize for the accusation.

----------


## Archer

> Based on the quoted comment and your previous statements, I thought it was obvious you were trying to draw a correlation. 
> 
> If you were not, I apologize for the accusation.


NP shit happens. I referenced that time frame because there is a bit of data on them.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The shooter was a tea partier.


LOL JUST KIDDING.



Via Breitbart:
Tuesday, on CNN’s “The Lead with Jake Tapper,” Michael Ritrovato spoke at length about his friend, suspected Navy Yard shooter Aaron Alexis. After expressing his condolences to the victims and their families, Ritrovato then expressed his shock over the actions of a man he described as being “like a brother to me” and a “good-natured guy.”

Ritrovato  went on to explain that two of them had a close relationship based in part on their differences, specifically race and politics. Alexis was black, Ritrovato is white. Ritrovato described himself as conservative and Alexis is “more of a liberal type” who supported Barack Obama:

I would say things like, ‘You know, you are my brother from another mother.’ And he would say things like, ‘You’re my Italian mafia guy from New York.’ So we had things we joked about**: *Aaron wasn’t conservative like I am. He was more of a liberal type; he wasn’t happy with the former [Bush] administration. He was more happy with this [the Obama] administration — as far as presidential administrations.*


watch this story disappear.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> watch this story disappear.


All stories disappear.   It really is all about the money.  If the public shows a disinterest in something, the news outlets which keep pushing it will lose viewers/readers.  That's not good for business.

I usually watch about an hour of CNN per day to catch up on the news.  When they pushed the "gun" aspect of this incident, I quickly lost interest and switched to my DVR recordings of other shows.

----------


## St James

> The shooter was a tea partier.
> 
> 
> LOL JUST KIDDING.
> 
> 
> 
> Via Breitbart:Tuesday, on CNN’s “The Lead with Jake Tapper,” Michael Ritrovato spoke at length about his friend, suspected Navy Yard shooter Aaron Alexis. After expressing his condolences to the victims and their families, Ritrovato then expressed his shock over the actions of a man he described as being “like a brother to me” and a “good-natured guy.”
> 
> ...





> The shooter was a tea partier.


_slips last cartridge in cylinder, closes ramp.................. 
_

----------


## Calypso Jones

Military guys inside that building at the shipyard said they could have cleared that building but they DIDN"T HAVE AMMUNITION!!!!     Only 3 people had been killed at that time.    AMMUNITION??  THEY DIDN"T HAVE AMMUNITION??  They had guns...BUT NO AMMUNITION!   

Seems the Clinton admin had declared military establishments Gun. Free. Zones.    MAKES hells of sense.  

http://cnsnews.com/mrctv-blog/matt-v...-yard-told-dad

----------


## St James

Could this have been prevented? Probably not. All of the laws made no difference to this guy.  @Calypso Jones  With all of the gun control measures in place in DC, he was able to get a pistol and a shotgun, get them past the guards on a military installation, and into a secure area. I know where the ammo went, right straight to DHS. That's why they didn't have ammo..........

----------


## Calypso Jones

> All stories disappear.   It really is all about the money.  If the public shows a disinterest in something, the news outlets which keep pushing it will lose viewers/readers.  That's not good for business.
> 
> I usually watch about an hour of CNN per day to catch up on the news.  When they pushed the "gun" aspect of this incident, I quickly lost interest and switched to my DVR recordings of other shows.


it's all about the agenda.

----------


## Archer

> Could this have been prevented? Probably not. All of the laws made no difference to this guy.  @Calypso Jones  With all of the gun control measures in place in DC, he was able to get a pistol and a shotgun, get them past the guards on a military installation, and into a secure area. I know where the ammo went, right straight to DHS. That's why they didn't have ammo..........


Sad thing is many police departments have no ammo either. Know one cop who has to buy or roll his own to practice at the police range. Did I mention this guy is also homeland security... Yeah many of them are asking the same questions we are and I am of another opinion... If the government is stockpiling (I think the public stockpiling is the biggest issue) it is being kept out of all hands until such time it is needed and only loyalists are going to get the ammo. I believe the truth is much more scary than what we think the truth is.

----------

usfan (09-18-2013)

----------


## usfan



----------

Max Rockatansky (09-20-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> it's all about the agenda.


True, but the agenda seems to be about making money, getting rich and retiring early.  What do you think the agenda is about?

----------


## hoytmonger

Mk ultra.

----------


## Trinnity



----------

Max Rockatansky (09-23-2013),usfan (09-23-2013)

----------

